# pensacola pier



## bottomfisher82 (Oct 1, 2013)

Went last night from about 11 p.m. all the way till 4 a.m. and caught 2 catfish.

I wont be able to fish again for about 2 months, so that was my last hoorah and it turned out to be a turd.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

bottomfisher82 said:


> Went last night from about 11 p.m. all the way till 4 a.m. and caught 2 catfish.
> 
> I wont be able to fish again for about 2 months, so that was my last hoorah and it turned out to be a turd.


At least no one threatened your life for dropping a cigar in the pomp hole.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

That sux!!!!


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> At least no one threatened your life for dropping a cigar in the pomp hole.


Yeah, I heard the pomps gave up cigars for heroin!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Katartizo said:


> Yeah, I heard the pomps gave up cigars for heroin!


Are you talking about today's youth or fishing


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> At least no one threatened your life for dropping a cigar in the pomp hole.



Your so silly. The fish eat when you look for them  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

